# Remington genesis w/ nikon omega bdc scope. Whitch Shockwave? Powder measure?



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

I am lucky enough to hunt a golf course up north. I need to figure out which grain shockwave round and how much powder to use? I am only able to put up a 3-4 inch group at 100 yards outdoors in below freezing temperatures with 250 grain shockwave, and 150 grains of pyrodex powder. I know that if I went with 100 grains of powder the group would get tighter but I won't get to 200 yards if needed. I'm hoping a smaller cal. bullet and maybe a little less powder would do the trick. Or maybe a bigger cal. bullet will stable out and tighten up the group. Any good advise would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Not having a clue about your shooting capabilities or, what rest you're using, along with MANY other variables, you're not doing that bad. My Encore wanted to throw "fits" with 150grs. so I backed it down to 130 and it works just great. I've never had the opportunity to handle, let alone shoot your specific rifle. Trigger pull, type of rest, shooter capability and tons of other contributing factors AND the cold weather. You could try the 300gr. bullet but, I probably wouldn't go lighter without more time to work with the load. I think that if you are planning on shooting at very long range, you might want to keep the 250's or go to 300's.
Good luck!


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

1) use less powder

2) try a different sabot

3) try a bullet/sabot combo that fits the bore tighter.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Why wont you be able to get to 200 yards? It is easily obtainable with only 100 grains. Out of my omega i shot 100 grains 777 with remington cleanbore primer and 250 grain shockwave and 200 yards wasnt a problem at all. I havent shot 150 grains in years. Even if you put 150 in you probably are only burning around 120 grains anyways.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

You need to shoot a decent group at 200 yards before you shoot at deer at 200 yards. A 4-5" group at 100 may be 8-10" or more at 200. Going to be tough to hit anything in the field with an 8" group off a bench.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I do like the 250 grn shockwave/SST bullet. If you have time I'd try 110-120grns of loose 777 or better yet Blackhorn 209. If not I'd back off on the Pryodex. I have a Knight that I have confidence in but I don't want to take any 200yrd shots with it. Depending on wind,location, & other factors that 200yrd deer may become a 100yrd deer, or another may move in.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far guys. I just purchased some 30/50 and some 50/50 triple seven. I'm going to try 130 with two 50's and a 30. I'm hoping that dropping my powder by 10 percent will tame down my groups at 100 yards. If that doesn't work ill have to go down from there. How do those of you that shoot 777 like it compared to Pyrodex?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

tripple seven makes magnum pellots.i think 2 are = to 120 grains. and 2000 fps...i'd try it with a 200 grain shock wave
make sure the gun manufacturer allows that heavy of a load..


----------

